

280 Slides launches (YC Winter '08) - sharpshoot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/05/280-north-launches-its-online-keynote-280-slides/

======
tx
While I am generally very skeptical of half-assed reimplementations of
existing tools with a stamp "now in the browser!!!", 280 was probably the
first case when I said to myself "this is damn nice!"

Very well done. So much different from the typical crappy and laggy "online
app" experience I've seen before.

And THANK YOU!!! for not using Flash.

~~~
zhyder
I don't understand why Flash is so bad. The general concept of having a plugin
with a rich built-in API makes sense for a lot of reasons (natively compiled
code in the plugin, smaller download of additional code). The problems with
Flash are: (i) it's proprietary, and (ii) it's not on 100% of browsers. (i) is
mostly a complaint from developers based on principle, and (ii) -well- isn't
true for Javascript either if you include mobile browsers.

Disclaimer: my app is built on Flash.

P.S.: 280slides is great! And very impressive this was done with JS.

~~~
maximilian
Flash sucks balls if you have an older mac (1ghz). I don't know how it
performs generally on an older pc, but for me, its just aweful. I _hate_
anything online that uses flash.

~~~
tx
Flash sucks balls because it _only works well where Adobe wants it to work
well_ , as opposed to openly accepted standards like HTML/CSS that work good
enough on nearly every computer in operation.

------
bprater
Damn impressive work with Javascript, guys!

We are rapidly getting to the point where it's almost difficult to tell at a
glance if you are using a web-based app or a client-based app.

~~~
asnyder
A JavaScript application is a client-based app. The only difference is that
you go to a url that loads your client app, versus having it already installed
on your system.

~~~
bprater
Hrm, I've always used the verbage 'web-based app' for anything that funneled
its way over to the Internet and was stuck in my browser. (Versus something
that hung out on my hard drive.) Do you guys think it's inaccurate to call an
app like this one that is 95% Javascript 'web-based'? If not, what is a more
accurate word?

~~~
asnyder
Do you consider a Java Applet to be a web based application?

------
pg
I used an early version of this to make my slides for startup school.

------
yan
That looks technologically impressive. I heard they will be releasing their
Objective-J tools as open source, is there any truth to that? I'd love to see
what's running behind this.

Does anyone know how long this took?

~~~
boucher
We started slides at the beginning of Y Combinator in January. Since then
we've written both slides and a significant portion of our framework.

~~~
yan
Any news on whether you're planning to open any part of it and if so, an
estimated time?

~~~
boucher
Absolutely, and, as soon as its ready :)

------
wave
Congratulations! It is impressive product. The site is little slow but
expected. I like how clean the editor looks and you added all the necessary
functionalities without using Flash. Wish you great success in future.

------
r7000
I have to admit, I right-clicked looking for the "About Adobe Flash Player 9"
thing

~~~
morbidkk
me too!

It looked much like flex UI at first impression

------
nirmal
Clicking on the next slide button or the slide itself just took me to the top
of the page.

EDIT: I'm not complaining, I used the actual slide builder and that was
awesome. It's miles beyond any of my hacks :).

~~~
tlrobinson
The embeds definitely have a few kinks to work out. Until then, you can view
the same presentation here:

[http://280slides.com/Viewer/?user=187&name=My%20test%20s...](http://280slides.com/Viewer/?user=187&name=My%20test%20slideshow)

------
goodkarma
Wow! They have done an amazing job! Definitely light years ahead of anything
else I've seen (that works in a web browser)..

------
immad
You guys are really really impressive.

Crashed my firefox but that crashes at everything and is damn slow. works like
a charm in Safari.

The video embed were not working though...

~~~
andreyf
_Crashed my firefox but that crashes at everything_

Worked fine for me in 3rc2 - might be your plugins?

------
babul
I really like the interface and way it works. Well done!

------
JimEngland
Sounds like a great product but I wasn't able to connect to the site... is
anyone else experiencing the same issues?

~~~
boucher
The TechCrunch embed has bitten us a bit harder than expected. We're actively
working on it!

------
izak30
Congrats Guys, I saw you at IO at 'birds of a feather' for a little pre-launch
demo, very cool.

------
warwick
Why a Keynote clone? The implementation is beautiful, but I don't see why
you'd choose an app that relies on full screen mode and control via remotes.

------
s3graham
A bit slow, but seems nicely polished after a very quick run through. Nice
work.

------
volida
i don't want to be the mean guy and although I realise the technical
challenge, it feels very slow and unresponsive (i tried it on IE 7, AMD Turion
64 which should be more than enough)

